
U.S. May Eliminate Per-Country Caps on Employment Visas - tomashertus
https://www.natlawreview.com/article/us-may-eliminate-country-caps-employment-visas
======
tomashertus
Approval of the Fairness for High-Skilled Immigrants Act would basically mean
that recruiting and retaining foreign nationals from countries other than
India and China might be impossible for another 10 years as the entire quota
(140k/year) of green cards would be fully dedicated to India and China.

Way to go USA! Way to go...

